# Owen Vom Hall Haus CGC, CD



## KMH (Jul 24, 2013)

We got our CD title this past weekend at the Houston World Series of Dog Shows! It was a ton of fun and I'm looking forward to going again next year. Owen BOUNCED in the ring. BOUNCED! He is not a bouncer. LOL. I already have hotel reservations for next year.  

Anyway, Thursday we got 3rd, Friday we got a 1st place and Saturday we placed 2nd. So excited! We work SAR and this was just something to do for fun. If you get the opportunity to compete I strongly suggest you do so. It's ever so much fun!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:congratulations: Owen on earning your CD title!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations on your wins! Glad you and your dog had lots of fun- good times!!!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well earned Congrats!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That is great . Congratulations to you both,


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

CD?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

CD companion dog title.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------

